# Can't play oblivion, theres nothing but a white screen.



## mycomputerisgreat (Feb 19, 2007)

I just bought oblivion to play on my brothers computer, because mine can't run it. the game requirments are as follows
Windows xp
512 mb ram
2 ghz pentium 4 or equivlent processor
128mb direct3d compatible video card and directx9 compatinle driver
8x dvd rom drive, 4.6 gb free hard disk space
The computer i am trying to run it on has
1.5gb ram
1.92ghz amd athlon xp 2600+ processor
directx 9
visiontek radeon 9250 agp 256mb ram graphics card
I talked to bethesda software tech support, and they told me that the graphics card is not supported by the game, is there anything else i can do to get the game to run normally.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Nope. If your card can't run it, then your only choice is to upgrade. Sorry man.

Do you have a budget you can spend on a new card? If so, let us know and we may be able to find a nice upgrade for you.


----------



## mycomputerisgreat (Feb 19, 2007)

Do you mean upgrade as in an updated driver for the card, if thats the case than that would be great, but would it make a diffrence at all. your help is appreciated.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

not driver. new card


----------



## mycomputerisgreat (Feb 19, 2007)

that would be awesome, but how does that workout, is it sent through the mail or something.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

no not a driver. you have to go to your local computer parts store and buy a new video card that is supported by oblivion. buying online newegg or zipzoomfly are good trustworthy and reasonably priced stores.


----------



## person (Dec 23, 2006)

Join the club, Oblivion wont run properly on my comp either yet well it's under its minimum specs so it's kinda a duh situation but it still sucks!


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

MYCOMPUTERSUCKS said:


> The computer i am trying to run it on has
> 1.5gb ram
> 1.92ghz amd athlon xp 2600+ processor
> directx 9
> ...


That 9250 will run Oblivion if you dnload and run a mod called Oldblivion. My buddy has that same card and it did the same white screen thing untill he installed Oldblivion, now it runs fine.


----------



## person (Dec 23, 2006)

acameron said:


> That 9250 will run Oblivion if you dnload and run a mod called Oldblivion. My buddy has that same card and it did the same white screen thing untill he installed Oldblivion, now it runs fine.


Never heard of it. But on the off chance you think it would give me a mere chance at getting it to run on my machine will visuals even if it's so slow I'll need to wake myself up when something happens in the game I'll ask if it might. My specs(no need to tell me my computer needs to be updated, I already know but haven't got the cash):

AMD 2.1 Ghz or something like that
256mb ram
128mb 9something? ATI graphics card
Hopefully the latest version of Direct X, I got an update a few months ago.

I know the latest patch for the game might help but probably not enough.


----------



## HollywdsTech (Jan 27, 2007)

mycomputersucks said:


> I just bought oblivion to play on my brothers computer, because mine can't run it. the game requirments are as follows
> Windows xp
> 512 mb ram
> 2 ghz pentium 4 or equivlent processor
> ...


this is not my computer but my friends pc and is using Oldblivion. on this system i have included some screenshots and the link where u can download it 
GeForce 5600FX 128 MB, 2.21 ghz AMD Athlon64, 1 GB RAM


















Download the Appz here:
http://www.oldblivion.com/test/oldblivion_0.11t7.zip

FAQs for Oldblivion:
http://www.oldblivion.com/?page=faq


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

How do you run that please


----------



## HollywdsTech (Jan 27, 2007)

Blackmirror said:


> How do you run that please


blackmirror are you talking about the program OldBlivion


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Never mind i can play Oblivion .. finally after all these months of it sitting there on my shelf .. i think i love you ..Thank you using my Radeon 9000

By the way how do you drop stuff lo im stuck 
ive picked up every bone piece of rat meat going and stuck and cant find out how to drop stuff

please.. i have waited sooo long to pay this game .. i am a very happy bunny


----------



## HollywdsTech (Jan 27, 2007)

Q: How do I drop an item in Oblivion?

A: To drop or remove an item from your inventory, access the Inventory tab. Find the item you wish to remove, and hold down the Shift key, then left-click on the item. That will drop the item and remove it from your inventory.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Blackmirror said:


> ... ive picked up every bone piece of rat meat going and stuck and cant find out how to drop stuff ...


a little advice on all the meats and plants you can pick up .... eat em every chance you get early on. doing that will help raise your alchemy skill which in turn increases your intelligence which in turn increases you maximum mana level. Mind you it does it very slowly .... but its not like you will find much use for that stuff anyway, unless you get into brewing potions which in my oppinion is a waste because they take up inventory weight, you're better off learning spells to get the same effects.


----------



## person (Dec 23, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> a little advice on all the meats and plants you can pick up .... eat em every chance you get early on. doing that will help raise your alchemy skill which in turn increases your intelligence which in turn increases you maximum mana level. Mind you it does it very slowly .... but its not like you will find much use for that stuff anyway, unless you get into brewing potions which in my oppinion is a waste because they take up inventory weight, you're better off learning spells to get the same effects.


OK so I haven't been able to play Oblivion yet but if the whole magical skills thing is similar to Morrowind I disagree with dismissing the making potions part of alchemy in this game. The 2 most useful abilities and profitable abilities to have in Morrowind were Enchanting and then Alchemy, the potions in Morrowind didn't take up that much room and anyway the more potent the potion(as you'll be able to make them so with higher levels in this attribute) the less they weigh. Again this from a Morrowind perspective but I doubt the setup has changed so much that the stuff I've mentioned isn't relevant for Oblivion. However feel free to correct me if this is no longer the case.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Alchemy is almost identical in Morrowind and Oblivion. I never used it in either game other than to help increase my intelligence stat. Mind you my main character in both games were hybrid fighter/stealth types. I found that not only did potions eat up weight in my inventory but running out of ones needed at the wrong time proved disastrous. So I chose to learn and use buff and healing spells instead. The only other use I had for alchemy other than that mentioned was in making poisons which benefit a character relying on stealth a lot (gotta admit it's nice taking a baddie out with a single arrow shot)


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

It keeps crashing lol ... im doomed

downloading the patch


----------



## HollywdsTech (Jan 27, 2007)

Blackmirror said:


> It keeps crashing lol ... im doomed
> 
> downloading the patch


blackmirror when u get done updating oblivion, with the patch use oldblivion 
that should work


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Blackmirror said:


> It keeps crashing lol ... im doomed
> 
> downloading the patch


I had crashing problems before the patch, even after that up until my current vid drivers (forceware 93.71) I had crashing on game exit a lot. Also something people seem to forget is processor, Oblivion is a very processor intensive game and it seems to have issues on systems that have overclocked components in them.

I never had to go here for help with Oblivion but a site I have found usefull in getting other games to run is Tweakguides. They may have some optimization advice that could be helpful to you

Tweakguides:Oblivion


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

HollywdTM said:


> blackmirror when u get done updating oblivion, with the patch use oldblivion
> that should work


i have patched the game 20 mins

One question where should the oldblivion folder be it is on my desktop ,,i am running it from there

it is crashing in the goblin tunnels


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have read that downloading the omega drivers for my card might work ..


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes fully working a bit slow but thts only to be expected on my relic .... not as good as Elder scrolls 3 i think 

thanks again


----------



## person (Dec 23, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> Yes fully working a bit slow but thts only to be expected on my relic .... not as good as Elder scrolls 3 i think
> 
> thanks again


Yeah I thought it was going to be better and well since I haven't played it I don't know this from first hand experience but a friend of mine that played it said it wasn't as good as Morrowind.:down: I haven't really looked for reviews from people who've played it but this seems to be a reoccurring opinion.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I loved Morrorwind


----------



## person (Dec 23, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> I loved Morrorwind


Did you play the expansion packs and finish them?
Also play with multiple characters that were very different to each other?

The whole scope that Morrowind and it's expansion packs gave meant I could play the game for a whole year, well maybe that's going overboard. Then include the mods and I played and used many of them it's a huge game.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

i had 2 expansion packs .. might be worth another look


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

person said:


> ...I haven't really looked for reviews from people who've played it but this seems to be a reoccurring opinion.


Depends on who and when you talk to them. I played Morrowind, all its expansions and I modded it to death over time. Played it for well over a year and loved every second of it. Now I'm into Oblivion, all the "official" content has been added as well as more than a few mods. Been playing it since it was released (took a short break to play Titan Quest and F.E.A.R.). As it sits right now I would call Morrowind the better gaming experience because of its expansion packs. The main storyline in Morrowind was far better than that in Oblivion but the faction and side quests in Oblivion are much better (in particular the Dark Brotherhood ... easily the most interesting in either game). If expansions of the quality of Tribunal and Bloodmoon come out for Oblivion and extend its gameplay they way it was in Morrowind at that point I will call Oblivion the better game ... for now I'll leave the scale ever so slightly tipped in Morrowinds favour.

But lets not forget one more thing ... the visuals in Oblivion rock and those alone are worth playing the game for (that is if you have a rig capable of displaying it in full glory).


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Blackmirror said:


> i had 2 expansion packs .. might be worth another look


There was only 2 expansions for Morrowind. But if you didn't get into the user made mods at all there are a lot out there worth checking out.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> There was only 2 expansions for Morrowind. But if you didn't get into the user made mods at all there are a lot out there worth checking out.


I spent a lot of time jumping around if i remember to make me faster


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Blackmirror said:


> I spent a lot of time jumping around if i remember to make me faster


yeah I did that too ... jumped and ran everywhere 

even used to jump into a river and swim into a bridge pier .... then go watch a TV show leaving my character swimming


----------



## HollywdsTech (Jan 27, 2007)

blackmirror you said that you are moving to slow try this press caps it make s you run more or you can change your resolution to 1024x768 that what i had to do to make it move faster try it


----------



## thebigbadidea (Feb 26, 2007)

I've seen a 9250 that could have run it!

It had an athlon64 HS & fan!

He also had a Sempron (one of the originals) OC'd to 2Ghz and 9 case fans.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

HollywdTM said:


> blackmirror you said that you are moving to slow try this press caps it make s you run more or you can change your resolution to 1024x768 that what i had to do to make it move faster try it


I am zipping alomg and having great fun ..thank you


----------



## Phildog (Apr 11, 2007)

I have only recently installed oblivion and it plays the opening clip fine then when its about to go into gameplay is shuts down and comes up with the error box.

Can someone PLEASE HELP!!
thanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> I am zipping along and having great fun ..thank you


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

HollywdTM said:


> blackmirror you said that you are moving to slow try this press caps it make s you run more or you can change your resolution to 1024x768 that what i had to do to make it move faster try it


I cant use that resolution .....the screen is all to one side for some reason


----------



## chibes3 (Mar 13, 2007)

my comp does the same thing. i have an ati 9250 card and the screen is white.
-chibes


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

to get oblivion to work with a 9250 install the patch and if that doesn't work dnload and install Oldblivion. I dont have the link right now but you can find it easily with google.


----------



## HollywdsTech (Jan 27, 2007)

Chibes3,Acameron:

9250 (ati)and 5200 and 5700 (Nvidia) are UNSUPPORTED cards, 

Supported Video Card Chipsets: 
ATI X1900 series 
ATI X1800 series 
ATI X1600 series 
ATI X1300 series 
ATI X850 series 
ATI x800 series 
ATI x700 series 
ATI x600 series 
ATI Radeon 9800 series 
ATI Radeon 9700 series 
ATI Radeon 9600 series 
ATI Radeon 9500 series 
NVIDIA GeForce 7800 series 
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series 
NVIDIA GeForce 6600 series 
NVIDIA GeForce 6200 series 

Also you can try this,


----------



## HollywdsTech (Jan 27, 2007)

Your graphics card is NOT supported, 
Just like mine. But you CAN get it to work, 
Im running it on my unsupported 9200se at medium settings.

FAQ For Unsupported Video Cards. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The latest download links:

Oblivion .exe files that fixes the menu crash, 
Needed in order to work.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZHK3GR7X

Shaders converted shaders to work on older gfx cards. 
Download a new shaderpackage001.sdp, and replace your <Oblivion>\Data\Shaders\shaderpackage001.sdp with it.

http://games.build-a.com/oblivion/shaderpackage001.sdp

Asp's loader program fixes some problems and crashes (particularily the crash when exiting video option) (Current version 0.11t2)

http://www.oldblivion.com/test/oldblivion_0.11t2.zip

Excors fancy water shader package to get rid of that purple water!

http://games.build-a.com/oblivion/watertexture.zip

Also if you want it, you can grab the INI which is provided by Atomizer to provide optimal image quality HERE:

http://atomizer.sux2b.us/screenshots/oblivion/gf4ti/Oblivion.ini
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
**INSTRUCTIONS**

Download the fixed .exe file and place it in the Game directory, 
c:\program files\Bethsda softworks\oblivion, 
Make a backup copy of your original .exe file before you overwrite it, (May save a re-install)

-Download the shaderpackage001.sdp file and replace your <Oblivion>\Data\Shaders\shaderpackage001.sdp with it.

-The water package must be extracted into your Oblivion\Data directory. This will create the proper folder path which is Data\Textures\water\water00.dds.

-Finally run oldblivion loader program which can be extracted anywhere and run.

When you want to run the game run the Oldblivion loader instead, 
Of running the Oblivion.exe file. 
Even though you are running Oldblivion you still MUST have the 
oblivion .exe fix.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FAQ:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q1. While playing I see a strange "rainbow pattern" on the screen? 
A1. Open the Oblivion launcher, got into Options and turn off bloom.

Q2. When I get out from the initial dungeon it crashes! 
A2. Try disabling the water. In the Oblivion.ini make sure that bUsewatershader=0.

Q3. I downloaded the RAR file and Windows doesn't know what to do! 
A3. Download WinRAR and unpack it.

Q4. The program wouldn't start! It said d3dx9_26.dll was missing. 
A4. You can download it here. Place it into your Oblivion folder.

Q5. Will this work on graphic cards that doesn't have pixel shaders, like the GF4mx series? 
A5. No, it require at least a pixel shader 1.1 compatible card.

Q6. It's still crashing while I press TAB! 
A6. First download the .exe file if you already have it then, 
Edit and Set bDoDiffusePass=0 in Oblivion.ini

Q7. I got white menus! 
A7. Change bStaticMenuBackground=1 to 0.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Random tidbits:

1. Ensure you are editing the proper INI file when making changes to your INI.

The ini located in My Documents\My Games\Oblivion is what you are looking for. The file located in your Oblivion game directory which is called Oblivion_defaults.ini is NOT what you want to edit.

2. To display the framerate in game (to test different INI tweaks) you can go to the console (~) and then type TDT.

3. If your having GFX problem with lighting and/or tree effects 
type TLB into the console.

Cheers!

*edit's* : 
Missed the fixed .exe to fix the menu. 
Aha, missed the additional pixel shaders needed for a GF3... okay, now users should be able to run the game 
ADDING TWO NEW PICTURES OF ME IN GAME ON MY RIG. 
You can view my system specs in my signature its all accurate.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

They added support for older machines and cards. Not necessarily the 9250 but the added support for older specs helps. Also, the patch gets rid of 90% of the crashing problems as well.

You don't need to go through all that to get Oblivion to work with a 9250.

Oldblivion takes care of all of that for you, just download and install, it takes care of the rest.

I've seen it in action, works on my friend's AMD machine with 512MB of ram and an ATI 9250, and the game runs fine.


----------

